# Windows XP with windows 8



## baban4321 (Sep 21, 2011)

I am using Windows XP installed in my default C drive.I have downloaded Windows 8 DP for a test drive.I have installed Windows 8 in D drive,after Windows 8 installation,I cannot boot into Windows XP,however,I run a XP in repair mode and fortunately can boot into XP,but on the other hand now I cannot boot Windows 8,how can I manage to able to do dual-boot in my PC?
Help needed.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Download Easy BCD boot manager. This boot manager will detect both OS's and allow you to boot into either one.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

were did you d/l windows 8 from?
Dual Boot Installation with Windows 7 and XP - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

As spunk stated that you will need to get that freeware easy BCD and that program will configure your boot.ini file to look for both OS when they are installed on 2 different drives


----------



## baban4321 (Sep 21, 2011)

Windows 8 can be downloaded from here..
Windows Metro Style Apps Developer Downloads


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

thank you for the link,,I taught that was only for msdn developers,,,that is why I taught it strange you asking how to dual boot


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's interesting to play with, but remember it's not the final version far from it and it's pushing the Metro interface that's designed for touch screen use.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Tons of issues without 8
Mouse n keyboard for one
Sata controller on Intel boards
Bsod trying to install different software


----------



## baban4321 (Sep 21, 2011)

I am planning to have only windows 8 in my pc,want to clean install it by formatting all the drives.Is it wise to do so?it's wired to deal with metro UI,I don't know how to stop or kill a process or application of merto UI?only I can press Windows key to back the main UI interface,but I don't know if the process actually stops or not:/


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Windows 8 is in Beta, and this is nowhere near what the final version is going to look like. It is unwise to use Windows 8 as your primary OS until they work the bugs out.


----------



## baban4321 (Sep 21, 2011)

How to quit a process in metro UI??


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you mean, how do I run Task Manager, try this


----------



## baban4321 (Sep 21, 2011)

This is a big disadvantage of Win8 I have to close metro apps by task manager! Why there's no straight forward close button???


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

This is only a Developer Preview. Not everything is in Windows 8 yet. 

This is *not* the final version - no where close to it.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

If your computer has the ability to boot to different hard drives, PLEASE USE IT>

Without even looking, I can safely say, do not let this mingle with your primary system, if possible. Altering the boot loader can be hazardous, for those that are unfamilier.

A small hard drive is cheap. Use it for experiments. If a reformat is necessary, so what?

@ To the rest of you, has anyone tried this in virtual, such as VBox or VmWare yet?
I am going through finals this week, but will try to load W8 next week, in virtual, and see how it goes. 

It will be an interesting challenge, to see what may be able to be done with it, even in its primative form. I love crashing things, especially when I can rebuild it so quickly.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

I have it loaded in oracle vmbox and no crashes so far except video is choppy and have to refresh screen a lot
Going through different settings is pain but its been holding up


----------

